# Songs for PRs



## icanttellyou1 (Jun 22, 2011)

What is the one song you use when getting ready to hit a PR on a lift?


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 22, 2011)

it's just gotta be heavy as F&*K and not too played out for me, I get tired of songs quick so i need the new crazy riffs to get me riled up


----------



## trapzilla (Jun 23, 2011)

The intro for "Down with the Sickness" by Disturbed when setting my grip etc, I've got it down so that I start my lift when the first shout starts. 
But usually I like silence


----------



## Hell (Jun 23, 2011)

My Ipod doesnt really leave Belphegor, Hypocrisy, Darkthrone and Pantera at the gym. Set a PR last night on deads, 445 x 1, was jamming Belphegor - _Veneratio_ Diaboli!!


----------



## Swagger (Jun 23, 2011)

*><*


----------



## sosc (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you ever used pandora.com? It is a really neat service.
You can create radio stations based on a song of your choice.

Initially the song you have chosen is played, followed by songs
that are in the same genre as that initial song selected. You can
then give each subsequent song a "thumbs up" or "thumbs down."
Preferences are generated based on your selections.

I like to use this because I get tired of songs very easily and like
to hear new things. Sometimes I really like new songs that appear
that give me a good inner feeling or bring up my spirits. This really
helps achieve a high level of motivation for me and also increase
my song collection.

BTW, I am able to use pandora.com by taking my laptop with me
into the garage where I have some equipment. This might not be
feasible for some/most.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## manic my friend (Jun 23, 2011)

YouTube - ‪Dillinger Escape Plan @ Virgin Megastore, 2005‬‏


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 24, 2011)

manic my friend said:


> YouTube - ‪Dillinger Escape Plan @ Virgin Megastore, 2005‬‏


^


----------



## Livebig14 (Jun 24, 2011)

THIS
YouTube - ‪Im A Beast-Tech Nine‬‏


----------



## vindicated346 (Jun 24, 2011)

Exactly this! just as soon as the shout starts, I start my lift..also if im going for heavy Reps, I like the last part of Enemy from Disturbed



trapzilla said:


> The intro for "Down with the Sickness" by Disturbed when setting my grip etc, I've got it down so that I start my lift when the first shout starts.
> But usually I like silence


----------



## TampaSRT (Jun 24, 2011)

Slayer - Angel of death! Makes me want to chew concrete.


----------

